# 1.8t Coolant in Oil and Some Other Questions



## imbest123 (Jun 20, 2008)

My sister just got a 2000 1.8t Beetle and was too excited to wait and have me check it out so she made the purchase. Unfortunately, she didnt take anyone who knew anything about cars and once i saw a look at it I found a nice amount of coolant on the oil cap... pic below...










Im fearing its a blown headgasket but I read that the oil cooler could be failing and causing the mixture. Could there be anything else causing the mixture? There isnt any oil in the coolant.

Ill do a complete tune up once I figure out what the issue is.

If its the head gasket, ill replace what I read are recommended to replace, such as the turbo oil feed line, timing belt, water pump and pcv hose. Any other recommendations?

Im pretty comfortable with car work, just never have worked on a 1.8t before, although from the DIYs ive seen so far, the work seems pretty brainless. Im more worried about the amount of space I have to work on in that bay lol. Even the oil filter looks annoying to change lol.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Why do you think it's coolant? Could just as easily be condensation. Is There any coolant in the oil when you check the dipstick?


----------

